# MSC Smoking deal on Carbide Boring bar kits



## cmacclel (Jan 11, 2009)

3/16" + 10 Inserts MZ57143133 $149
1/4" + 10 Inserts MZ85213031 $129
3/8" + 10 Inserts MZ00243311
3/8" + 5 Inserts Coolant TIAIN $MZ07819972 $129
1/2 + 10 Inserts MZ76988963 $169


All these kits are typically around $400

Mac


----------



## jasonck08 (Jan 11, 2009)

Cool... is there a link?


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 11, 2009)

jasonck08 said:


> Cool... is there a link?


 

Just go to MSCdirect.com and type in the P/N's

Mac


----------



## PEU (Jan 11, 2009)

im drooling over my keyboard browsing their special offers catalog 


Pablo


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 11, 2009)

PEU said:


> im drooling over my keyboard browsing their special offers catalog
> 
> 
> Pablo


 

I've spent to much on the past couple months  Maybe I'll buy one more boring bar.....tomorrow they have 40% off though I doubt the kits will be any cheaper.

Let's see 

Lydex 5c Collet set 
12" 5/8 carbide boring bar with 30 inserts
8" 1/2" Carbide boring bar (coolant through) with 10 inserts
Bison 8" 3 Jaw scroll chuck
5/8" Right Hand tool holder for 35 Degree Rhombic inserts X 2 plus 30 inserts
5/8" Button tool holder with 30 inserts
Aloris BXA35 1/2 Tool Post chuck
4x More Phase II BXA Tool Holders
3x Carbide Drills
Quick Cut Style Knurler
5/8 Insert stlye grooving / part off tool
Royal Vera turn MT4 Live center
SPI 1/8th t- 5/8" MT4 Keyless Drill chuck

I may have missed a few 

Mac


Mac


----------



## G1K (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm not seeing anything on their home page about tomorrow sale. Do you have a link or email you can forward?

R


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 12, 2009)

G1K said:


> I'm not seeing anything on their home page about tomorrow sale. Do you have a link or email you can forward?
> 
> R


 

Todat & Tomorrow up to 40% off

*MWMANIA40W* 

Mac


----------



## G1K (Jan 12, 2009)

cmacclel said:


> Todat & Tomorrow up to 40% off
> 
> *MWMANIA40W*
> 
> Mac




Thanks

R


----------



## SafetyBob (Jan 15, 2009)

Crap, I missed that one......Mac, do I just need to register on their website to get alerted when they have the 40% off stuff going on?

Also, did you just get the plain old Bison 3 jaw? I thought you got a 6 jaw Accu-set too.....what, that was an eBay special, right? Just about every night that I can I must spend 3 hours searching on eBay for stuff. 

Bob E.


----------

